# First swarm of they year



## Colino (May 28, 2013)

Nice catch Vince, it's always a thrill to watch someone who knows how to do it.


----------



## Norcalkyle (Apr 23, 2015)

I am putting out 3 swarm traps on Saturday... you are making me feel late and it's still February


----------



## ollie (Jan 2, 2016)

nice video. well done and what an expert!  won't be seeing swarms here for a while yet......:-(


----------



## vaughnm (Dec 25, 2010)

Swarm season is definitely here. I opened one of my hives yesterday and found two very nice capped queen cells.


----------



## Norcalkyle (Apr 23, 2015)

If a hive is going to swarm is it better if it happens early to keep honey production hopes alive?


----------



## Vince (Jun 22, 2014)

Norcalkyle said:


> If a hive is going to swarm is it better if it happens early to keep honey production hopes alive?


Yes and no. Sometimes they will swarm a second or even third time. 

Vince


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

vaughnm said:


> Swarm season is definitely here. I opened one of my hives yesterday and found two very nice capped queen cells.


Sounds like supersedure queen cells if only two. If they were swarm cells, there would be more than two.


----------

